# Toilet paper



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well an often used product in Australia, toilet paper is not available in super markets now, sold out to panic merchants that appear to be sh*tting themselves. (pardon the pun) I'm going next door to borrow a cup of toilet paper.

Tuberculosis kills how many? The figures seem to conflict but a hell of a lot more than the Covid 19 virus, Sars, mars and others over the years to date and certainly no reason to rush out for bloody toilet paper.
I was in the supermarket today, general meat and veg shopping, I saw a woman with a trolley full of waterless hand sanitiser and hand wash products,,,,,,,, no toilet paper as the shelves were bare.

A mate of mine said to me some years ago, " you wipe your *rse with toilet paper and go about your daily chores, if you had sh1t on your arm or face would toilet paper suffice?"

In the mean time I will have another JD and reminisce the empty shelves in the supermarket and wonder the stupidity of some people.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Well an often used product in Australia, toilet paper is not available in super markets now, sold out to panic merchants that appear to be sh*tting themselves. (pardon the pun) I'm going next door to borrow a cup of toilet paper.
> 
> Tuberculosis kills how many? The figures seem to conflict but a hell of a lot more than the Covid 19 virus, Sars, mars and others over the years to date and certainly no reason to rush out for bloody toilet paper.
> I was in the supermarket today, general meat and veg shopping, I saw a woman with a trolley full of waterless hand sanitiser and hand wash products,,,,,,,, no toilet paper as the shelves were bare.
> ...


I think I'll go out and buy half a dozen tabos in case there's a run on them.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

No worries, paper is overrated. We only buy paper when we know some foreigner (Joe) is coming over ha ha.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Viva la bum gun !!

(that's an Aussie bum, not an American one !)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> Viva la bum gun !!
> 
> (that's an Aussie bum, not an American one !)


Yes I have installed a bum gun in our new build as we expect to have some water pressure.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Yes I have installed a bum gun in our new build as we expect to have some water pressure.


And no toilet paper? Sorry Gary the rush is still on in Oz, in the supermarket yesterday and there was a staff member limiting 1 bulk pack per person, I just grabbed 4 rolls and hurried past the frenzy, as said I (if I was staying in Oz) would be worried about more important things. My job, food, investments, security etc.

Heading back to PH. and our bum guns as you call them next Saturday, will let you all know if there is toilet paper on the plane and how many people are masked up.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

What am I missing, when it comes to stocking up on toilet paper? How can toilet paper save you from the corona virus? I'd be stocking up on ethyl alcohol and tiny spray bottles for use out and about.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> What am I missing, when it comes to stocking up on toilet paper? How can toilet paper save you from the corona virus? I'd be stocking up on ethyl alcohol and tiny spray bottles for use out and about.


There's a run on toilet paper in the UK now.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hand Sanitizer*



Gary D said:


> There's a run on toilet paper in the UK now.


I noticed that many of the school kids have a tiny spray bottle and they put the Ethyl or rubbing alcohol in it and use as a hand sanitizer. My son just told me that the Corna Virus is now in Los Banos Laguna so very close to us we are a little south of the city.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> There's a run on toilet paper in the UK now.


Thank God for the bum guns both cold and warm Gary. Perhaps Mark the toilet paper is a medieval mask, a little like a sock to stop pregnancies back then, one we hope they don't choke on. It appears to have settled down here in Oz with the bum fodder sales, the panic merchants are fully stocked and ready to do the paper work for the the next 6, some 12 months (pigs) and failing to see the big picture.

As for waterless hand sanitisers Mark, they to were hit big time in Oz with empty supermarket shelves,,,,,, for what? Why? Suddenly everyone wants clean hands?
I am more (from time to time) worried about new flu strains and getting hit by a bus. When your number is up it's good night Josephine. I for one will not panic because I have a bum gun in both toilets and that will save me. Money also.

My super and other investments have taken a big dive like most but toilet paper won't fix that, time will, been there.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I'd be stocking up on ethyl alcohol and tiny spray bottles for use out and about.


Soap is all you need
https://www.newsweek.com/this-why-soap-so-effective-stopping-spread-coronavirus-1491203


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> Yes I have installed a bum gun in our new build as we expect to have some water pressure.


ive had one for 1.5 yrs. it really saves on t.p.


----------

